# Hey! Post up a photo of yourself!



## Greg Rempe (Apr 21, 2005)

Trying out some green hair...I didn't end up keeping it!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2005)

Is this advertising for BBQ-4-U or what??   Rempe I want comission!! 





Click to make larger, I had to use an alternate site to download my pic the one here didn't work for me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2005)

I love that guy!  Did you see him in Cannonball Run???

In fairness to Adrian, I think he wanted to see real picks of everyone!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 22, 2005)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Is this advertising for BBQ-4-U or what??   Rempe I want comission!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shirt...by the way, the whit T-Shirt is on sale right now at the BBQ-4-U Store and it is *AT* _*COST*_.  I make no $$$ off the white shirt!  Thanks for wearing that Larry!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":2krsg4ho]Is this advertising for BBQ-4-U or what??   Rempe I want comission!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice shirt...by the way, the whit T-Shirt is on sale right now at the BBQ-4-U Store and it is *AT* _*COST*_.  I make no $$$ off the white shirt!  Thanks for wearing that Larry!  [/quote:2krsg4ho]

You send me the free white T-shirt, and I'll wear it and take another pic and post it!  Hows that for advertisement!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 22, 2005)

Look for it in the mail, buddy :!:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Yes it me George Steinbrenner, I post on BBQ board when not running my ball team


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Yes it me George Steinbrenner, I post on BBQ board when not running my ball team



Is that really George or a wax figure?  He looks dead in that pic!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2005)

Sledneck said:
			
		

> Yes it me George Steinbrenner, I post on BBQ board when not running my ball team



Thank God your an Islander fan!


----------



## Finney (Apr 22, 2005)

Don't have a recent picture of myself...
This will have top do.      :welcm:


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 22, 2005)

Here's a picture from SmokeStock 2004 in Cranberry, PA. The guy seated to my left is Les, who hosted the event.







[/img]


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Yes it me George Steinbrenner, I post on BBQ board when not running my ball team



Thank God your an Islander fan![/quote]

Hockey? Whats That?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 22, 2005)

Yeah, I know. Hey Sled, we went up to Bridgeport a couple of months back and caught a game there. Great time on the ferry and all!


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2005)

I went to the game last month in the coliseum, they really suck.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 22, 2005)

I tried to go to the one last week but no one showed up...what the?????? #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 22, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I tried to go to the one last week but no one showed up...what the?????? #-o



WHO'S THE ADMINISTRATOR OF THIS BOARD????  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:  fftop:   GEEEZZZZZZZZZZ!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

Please note the rules...in the GD section, if the thread strays from the original topic, it is the original poster's duty to bring it back on topic.  Anywhere else and you would be right on the $$$!! :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Please note the rules...in the GD section, if the thread strays from the original topic, it is the original poster's duty to bring it back on topic.  Anywhere else and you would be right on the $$$!! :!:




Rules, Smules!  Everytime I try to help I get repremanded!  *That's it, I'm outta here!*  :vent:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

*Ok Fine.*

Took this today.

Greg, sorry about the hat. :^o :grin:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 23, 2005)

*Re: Ok Fine.*



			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Took this today.
> 
> Greg, sorry about the hat. :^o :grin:



_*SWEET SIGN DUDE!!!*_


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

Thought you might like that. Hey.... maybe I'll whore myself out on ebay like every body else ! LOL


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

Is it just me, or does Scotty resemble the late Chris Farley????


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

It's just you. [-X 
Sorry, I don't live in a van down by the river. 

I've heard that I look like some country singer ... can't remember who ... but have never heard that I look like CF ! LOL !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 23, 2005)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> It's just you. [-X
> Sorry, I don't live in a van down by the river.
> 
> I've heard that I look like some country singer ... can't remember who ... but have never heard that I look like CF ! LOL !



I meant that in the nicest way, I loved CF.   Anyways, if there was country singer you resemble it has to be Cledus Judd!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 23, 2005)

No prob   Nothing taken.


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2005)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Here's a picture from SmokeStock 2004 in Cranberry, PA. The guy seated to my left is Les, who hosted the event.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Notice they had to keep them in a fence.


----------



## Finney (Apr 23, 2005)

Or is that to keep the WSM 'grouppies' out? 8-[


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 23, 2005)

I think Les and I could have taken the fence.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 24, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Or is that to keep the WSM 'grouppies' out? 8-[


 :lmao:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome Slinger!  Mighty fine looking birds you have there!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 24, 2005)

Okay, here ya go. I didn't want to do it but I guess I have too!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 25, 2005)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Okay, here ya go. I didn't want to do it but I guess I have too!



Nick, I've got to say you look absolutely nothing like I'd thought!  BTW, are you playing pocket pool underneath the apron with your left hand??


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 25, 2005)

No Larry, just needed one more sausage for the grill!


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Well, here is a photo of myself (left) and 1044 in Katy Tejas last weekend. Texlaw brought all of these good beers so I drank em! Woody\


http://www.kdraut.com/photo/showimg.php ... 201044.jpg


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 26, 2005)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Well, here is a photo of myself (left) and 1044 in Katy Tejas last weekend. Texlaw brought all of these good beers so I drank em! Woody\
> 
> 
> http://www.kdraut.com/photo/showimg.php ... 201044.jpg



MY EYES, SOMEONE HELP ME, I CAN'T SEE!!!!!!


----------



## Bruce B (Apr 26, 2005)

I've looked through eyes like that before, it's not a pretty sight.

Of course, those shorts aren't helpin' none. :faint:


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2005)

Who's the burly gent next to ya...looks like he's 'bout ready to have a "_*date*_" with you!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Apr 26, 2005)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Who's the burly gent next to ya...looks like he's 'bout ready to have a "_*date*_" with you!!



Bout hell! It looks like he's rounding second and heading for home!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 26, 2005)

Woody, don't ever dig into me and Rob O. again. At least not until you destroy these pics!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 26, 2005)

LOL!  Woody, looks like he's just waiting for you to pass out!!!! :boing:


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 26, 2005)

Dudes, that's my bro!! He sacrificed his truck to get my pit! I was actually sitting in my wood rack. We woke up at 4:00 am in Texarkana and drove down to Houston. Then we picked up the pit and had our brakes fail on I-10 in rush hour traffic with a 3000 lb pit in tow! The pit brakes actually saved us! So, by the time we got to the cook off in Katy, all bets were off! I'd let any of you guys hug me too! Wooddrunk


----------



## Greg Rempe (Apr 26, 2005)

Did you compete in the comp Woddie??

By the way...some of the posts after mine were freaking hilarious!!  

I can see why Glenn finds you so attractive 101 :faint: 

*YOU MIND IF WE DANCE WIF YO DATES?!?!?!?!* (Animal House)


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 27, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":palex5fi]Who's the burly gent next to ya...looks like he's 'bout ready to have a "_*date*_" with you!!



Bout hell! It looks like he's rounding second and heading for home! [/quote:palex5fi]




Somebody's gettin a woody!!!!   :grin:  [-X  8-[


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hey Fatz, me and 101 went right by you last Thursday/Friday. We woulda looked you up but were pressed for time. We spent the night in Texarkana and boogeyed down US 59 to Houston>


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2005)

Here's a pic of me. It's not current as my beard and hair are now gray, but I don't have any current pics of me and large trout.





Griff


----------



## Griff (Apr 27, 2005)

Ah, actually it's a native steelhead trout. The fly was a purple egg sucking leech.

Griff


----------



## Woodman1 (Apr 28, 2005)

We've got tons of steelies here! They are running the rivers right now!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 28, 2005)

I've got lots of leeches here!  They're running through the office halls!


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2005)

*Here is a picture of Me*

Here I am getting ready for my big bash


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

:^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o    :^o


----------



## Greg Rempe (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Here is a picture of Me*



			
				Pepe Roni said:
			
		

> Here I am getting ready for my big bash



Bum fights are neat-o!! =D>  =D>  #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2005)

I don't like em.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Here is a picture of Me*



			
				Pepe Roni said:
			
		

> Here I am getting ready for my big bash



This is the type of thing we are trying to stray away from!  Either post a "real" pic or not at all.  

Thanks,
Chris Finney!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

I have got to stay off Larry's computer... it makes me angry. :-X


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> I have got to stay off Larry's computer... it makes me angry. :-X



Finney we're not used to having your presence on the weekends!!  I miss you buddy!!!


----------



## Finney (May 7, 2005)

Same here, _'pal o mine'_.  Wife sent me upstairs to play on the computer.  She wanted to watch a TV show.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 7, 2005)

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Same here, _'pal o mine'_.  Wife sent me upstairs to play on the computer.  She wanted to watch a TV show.



That's how she treats you when you are only home for the weekends????  Mines still not talking to me, come on over I got plenty of beer for us to get through the weekend!


----------

